

Republicans Retract Report On Copyright Reform - jessedhillon
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20121117/16492521084/that-was-fast-hollywood-already-browbeat-republicans-into-retracting-report-copyright-reform.shtml?_format=full

======
tzs
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4799929>

